# Baby just fell and hit head



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

Help! I had my 4 month old DS on the changing pad on the sink. It was push over too far and it bent in half and DS tumbled backward about 3 feet to the tile floor.








He has a teeny bump on his forehead, and he screamed for about 20 minutes afterwards. I'm nursing him now and he's falling asleep. Am I supposed to keep him awake? What are the signs of a concussion in a 4 month old.
Ugh. I finally just stopped crying myself. I feel so horrible that I can't believe I let this happen. I feel like such a bad mother.


----------



## Sara S (Aug 27, 2005)

Vomiting generally follows concussion. You also should look for proper pupil dialation. Call and talk with the nurse at your doctors office.


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

We all feel like bad mamas when it happens! And yes, it pretty much happens to all of us.

Look for the signs the pp mentioned. Call your PCP if you are concerned. Get him checked by a chiropractor.

Don't hate yourself







It was an accident!


----------



## jocmtl (Nov 13, 2002)

Let him sleep; he's probably exhausted from the crying. From what I remember, the sleepiness is a concern when you just can't get him to stay awake after the fall when he normally wouldn't be sleepy. That said, three feet is a high fall, you should definitely call someone and check for pupil diation and go to a hospital if he vomits, obviously.

BTW, we also had a fall very early on, but only from a few inches off the ground-- still, he sobbed and sobbed and I too, felt like a bad mommy. then I found out all sorts of stories about parents dropping their babies and I still felt bad but I realized that it just happens. It doesn't make you a bad mama, just a human one.

I'm sure your little one will be fine.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Apr 6, 2005)

DD hit her head as I fell coming up some steps a few months ago. First thing I did was call the pedi and they said to just keep an eye on her for signs of vomiting, dizziness and sleeping too much. Watch how much she's eating, etc.

I'm sorry you had to experience this. I think I was more upset when it happened to her than she was. I remember crying once she calmed down. *hugs* to you.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

another thing to do yourself to check is hold them up to stand and see if they try to hold their weight, travel your finger from one side of their head to the other and see if they follow it.......check their grasp, ds hit his head on the concrete floor while trying to sit at 4mths and the dr said to try those things, and also look for vomiting, passing out right after the hit, not crying instantly, pupil dialation, bleeding, or just not acting like themselves.


----------



## sweetangelbrynlie (Jun 23, 2005)

I bet he will be fine. Big







to you and him. Just keep watching him.


----------



## azurite (Feb 15, 2006)

i heard it's not that you are suppose to let them sleep but wake them every so often and if they wake up normal alls goos; if wierdly drowsy then contact someone. My guy fell out of the bed in the mid-PM- that thud is a terrible sound.







: I am sorry that your babe fell!


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. I did call the Pedi office and she said pretty much what y'all are saying. I got MIL on the webcam, too, so she could watch him with me. She's a nurse. So far, he seems completely normal and fine.
What happened was that he was on a travel changing pad, and I forgot that it folded in half. It was pushed too far to the edge of the sink. I set him down, grabbed a cloth to wipe my shorts so I was looking down. Next thing I know the changing table is in half and he's on the floor. So really he slid off of there, and I think hit his bouncy seat (thankfully, since it's really soft and padded) and then fell to the floor from there. So, fortunately, it wasn't just a 3 foot drop to the floor.
It's been 2 hours since the fall, and he's acting completely normal.







I'm so happy he's okay, and once again thank you for all the advice.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

Dont feel guilty. Just about every mom drops their baby or baby falls off of something atleast once. Its just that most don't admit to it happening!









Yup, Im guilty. When dd was only 6 weeks old she slid out of her bucket when I picked it up (I thought I strapped her in, but I didn't) and fell about 6 inches onto the hardwood floor, face down. Ouch! No injuries, just a terrified mom and baby! Forgive yourself. There will be many cuts, bumps and bruises over the next 18 years that you are responsible. Accidents happen. Just keep an eye on the babe. Im glad he is doing ok.


----------



## LeslieB (Feb 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GooeyRN*
Dont feel guilty. Just about every mom drops their baby or baby falls off of something atleast once. Its just that most don't admit to it happening!









Yup, Im guilty. When dd was only 6 weeks old she slid out of her bucket when I picked it up (I thought I strapped her in, but I didn't) and fell about 6 inches onto the hardwood floor, face down. Ouch! No injuries, just a terrified mom and baby! Forgive yourself. There will be many cuts, bumps and bruises over the next 18 years that you are responsible. Accidents happen. Just keep an eye on the babe. Im glad he is doing ok.









Thanks so much. I'm feeling much better now. Such a horrible thing to watch your little person get hurt, but I guess we always learn something from things like this.


----------

